# New Custom 6'er in the Works! (Redwood/Limba whhaaaaaaa)



## Watty (Jun 24, 2013)

All,

More pron for your viewing pleasure. As was mentioned in my other thread, this build is going to be using some choice woods, but we'll get to that in a minute. To the disclaimer first:

_This is a semi-copy build. I love Vik's Duality shape, ain't no two ways about it. Seeing as how he's tentatively closed his waiting list (let alone how long it is now), Tyler Robbins, who was recommended by another forum-ite, agreed to build one provided we changed other design cues. To acquiesce to this request, I'll be using the headstock that I designed for my BlackWater build as well as a custom neck profile to differentiate it from the real thing. That said, let's keep the negativity associated with "copy-building" to a minimum (or nil) if at all possible. Please note that Tyler's not taking orders for any more guitars until late this year, just in case you like what you see; also note that this shape is probably not a regular thing as I had to sweet talk him a bit. _

Now that that's out of the way, onto specs:

Curly Redwood top
Black Limba Body
Rosewood Neck
Ebony Fingerboard
Ebony Binding (body)
Redwood Binding (neck and headstock)
Schaller Hannes Bridge
Bareknuckle Pickups (NB or BH)
25.5", SS Frets, etc.

Got some cool ideas on the binding orientation, especially when it comes to doing some side block inlays for the fingerboard. You'll just have to wait and see how they end up, but suffice it to say it should look phenomenal. Going with a deep brown stain on all the redwood bits to contrast the limba and ebony tones; will end up being a very "dark" looking guitar, hopefully with a sound profile to match.

Preliminary Pictures (of the likely top and body orientations):


----------



## Nosedevil (Jun 24, 2013)

That top is waving like a flag.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 24, 2013)

Will surely be beautiful!


----------



## Watty (Jun 24, 2013)

Nosedevil said:


> That top is waving like a flag.



Does kind of look that way, doesn't it. Hadn't thought of that...I just wanted the grain oriented in a "forward" motion.



s_k_mullins said:


> Will surely be beautiful!



That it will, you might need a few more adjectives by the time we're done though...


----------



## Watty (Jun 26, 2013)

Annnnnndddddd hardware ordered. This is getting a Nailbomb in the bridge and a VHII in the neck.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 26, 2013)

Lookin good dude


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 26, 2013)

who is this "Tyler" that is building this?


----------



## Watty (Jun 26, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> who is this "Tyler" that is building this?



His full name's in the OP? There isn't a whole lot of his work out there yet, but everyone's got to start somewhere.


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 26, 2013)

Watty said:


> His full name's in the OP? There isn't a whole lot of his work out there yet, but everyone's got to start somewhere.



I think he was asking about his past history of building guitars. If he doesn't have an established name, it doesn't help us learn about him. Why did you choose him over other builders?


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jun 26, 2013)

Watty said:


> His full name's in the OP? There isn't a whole lot of his work out there yet, but everyone's got to start somewhere.



_Tyler Robbins, who was recommended by another forum-ite_

I read that first paragraph like 3 times looking for the info in that sentence 

I wanted to know if he was a forum builder or had a company, if so whats his company, etc. but looks like hes a forum builder


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 26, 2013)

subbed. cannot wait to see the end product  congrats dude


----------



## Watty (Jun 27, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> I wanted to know if he was a forum builder or had a company, if so whats his company, etc. but looks like hes a forum builder



Touche.

Anyways, a google search will bring up his website (pretty pro if you ask me) which showcases a very interesting nautically themed guitar he built. I think there's a small "build" thread somewhere on the web showing off some of his previous work, but yeah, he's fairly small right now. The forumite who recommended him had nothing but good things to say and his pricing was pretty reasonable (actually ridiculously so before my build), so I figured I'd give him a shot. He's been nothing but responsive and interested in making this work out well for both of us, so I'm thinking this is going to end up really well.

I chose to work it out with him after the recommendation and a few emails back and forth. I think it's cool that he's a younger guy making this career work for him, which is something I wish I could convince myself to do. That said, I suppose there's a measure of living the luthier life vicariously through the build process with someone of a similar mind.


----------



## Watty (Jul 12, 2013)

None more black (fingerboard blank):





Grain for days. (Neck blank)


----------



## Watty (Jul 23, 2013)

Build actually starts today! Should have regular updates for the visual feasting.


----------



## Watty (Jul 23, 2013)

Progress already? Check. New grain pattern emerged during thicknessing. Here's the "new" rear of the guitar.


----------



## Watty (Jul 25, 2013)

Laid out:


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 25, 2013)

Dat body


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 25, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6742920.104412.466320993410607&type=1&theater
i just checked Robbins customs at FB and also at UG .. it looks really nice .. hope to see more pics of your guitar


----------



## Watty (Jul 25, 2013)

You want some more pics? Yes, you want some more pics.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 25, 2013)

I REALLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Like that design man, a LOT.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 25, 2013)

This is gonna turn out sweet. Staying tuned for more.


----------



## teamSKDM (Jul 25, 2013)

This guitar would look amazing if you dyed the flat top and left the beveled natural.


----------



## Watty (Jul 25, 2013)

Edit: The bird is his logo and will sit atop the rear tuning peg.

Edit 2: He's done all this since Tuesday.....with another job. Killer.



bob123 said:


> I REALLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYY Like that design man, a LOT.



To be clear, the body's Vik's (in case that's what you were referring to) and the headstock is mine. Thanks though...



MAJ Meadows SF said:


> This is gonna turn out sweet. Staying tuned for more.



Cheers!



teamSKDM said:


> This guitar would look amazing if you dyed the flat top and left the beveled natural.



You know.....that's an interesting idea. I might see if Tyler can leave the internal bevels near the neck natural a la PRS, but we'll see.


----------



## RickSchneider (Jul 26, 2013)

Eagerly anticipating more progess pics - this guy works like a machine it seems! 

Also can't wait to see another build with that headstock design, i put a deposit down for my BWGC build a few weeks back and I'm getting the same style headstock - major props for creating it man


----------



## Watty (Jul 26, 2013)

RickSchneider said:


> Eagerly anticipating more progess pics - this guy works like a machine it seems!
> 
> Also can't wait to see another build with that headstock design, i put a deposit down for my BWGC build a few weeks back and I'm getting the same style headstock - major props for creating it man



Well, here....have another! Clamps for DAYS.







And glad you dig it man, I figure there'll be more builds from Aaron that will be showcasing my design.


----------



## Watty (Jul 26, 2013)

What's that? More, you say?




Okay.

All together now.





Thick.





Headstock Overlay.





Edit: Looks like a Granite work surface. Classy....not just for your high end kitchens and bathrooms anymore folks.


----------



## bob123 (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh dude, robbins doesAMAZING work!!!! His inlay work is up there with the best of them, no joke. You did NOT choose wrong!


----------



## Watty (Jul 26, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Oh dude, robbins doesAMAZING work!!!! His inlay work is up there with the best of them, no joke. You did NOT choose wrong!



Yeah, his anchor guitar was a pretty cool example of what he can do in that arena of building.

And hell, have another few:

Body shot





And what are these I wonder...


----------



## Watty (Jul 28, 2013)

Getting closer erryday:


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking good! 
Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Watty (Jul 28, 2013)

Looking at that bit of limba showing where the contours will end up being carved seems a good sign of things to come after Tyler gets to work on it!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 28, 2013)

he works really fast, hope to see a review and a video once you get the guitar


----------



## Watty (Jul 28, 2013)

For sure!


----------



## RickSchneider (Jul 29, 2013)

That headstock contrast makes me even more excited for mine! Mine will be spalt where yours is ebony, and ebony where yours is maple. This is turning out beautiful, and at a pace which i can't fathom


----------



## Watty (Jul 29, 2013)

Not glued yet, but the general idea'sthere:


----------



## Watty (Jul 29, 2013)

RickSchneider said:


> at a pace which i can't fathom



To be fair, this is the only guitar he's working on now in order to finish it before he takes a two month break to go to a school focusing on acoustics (IIRC). So if you become a customer down the road, I wouldn't necessarily expect things to come together quite this quickly. Regardless, his communication is phenomenal.


----------



## Watty (Jul 30, 2013)

Glued up!


----------



## mcd (Jul 31, 2013)

man this guy is fast!

as always great taste Watty


----------



## Watty (Jul 31, 2013)

mcd said:


> man this guy is fast!
> 
> as always great taste Watty



Thanks man! Have a few more:


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 1, 2013)

The binding is off the chain. That Vik body design is pure sex to me. Classy and elegant, yet modern and mildly aggressive. Nice taste, man.


----------



## charlessalvacion (Aug 1, 2013)

Great build! Subbed!


----------



## Watty (Aug 1, 2013)

So, it turns out...

A) There IS rest for the wicked.
B) It happens on Thursdays.

That said, here's some more pics from the process earlier this week. Figure the guy deserves at least one day off, right?

Pointy!






Chess!





DAT Ripple!





And finally, some stain testing. The final color is going to be a slight bit darker than where this one is now. He's testing it on a "scrap" body with a redwood top, so it should give a good approximation while allowing him to test how the wood tends to react to taking on the stain. Ultimately shooting for a color not unlike the deep caramel on Nolly's B2. Thinking it'll play REALLY nice with all the other wood tones going on. I might have to see if he'll stain it black and then sand it back to get an even bigger contrast in the waves. My top should look even better with that process, given that the curls run the entire width of the body and are literally huge in comparison to how large they'd normally be on an instrument. We'll have to see how that bit plays out once he's got it all carved up.


----------



## Watty (Aug 2, 2013)

Tyler just informed me that this is getting bound up today and tomorrow. No pics until he's done though. He scored a free piece of ebony from a local store that's just about long enough to bind the entire body with one continuous strip....here's hoping that is the case as it would mean everything on the body is "one piece!"


----------



## mcd (Aug 3, 2013)

right on man! This thing is going to be epic


----------



## bob123 (Aug 3, 2013)

He's binding with ebony?!?! man that kid has some ....ing balls! If anyone can do it, I know he can.


----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2013)

mcd said:


> right on man! This thing is going to be epic



No two shits about it man!



bob123 said:


> He's binding with ebony?!?! man that kid has some ....ing balls! If anyone can do it, I know he can.



Funny you should mention that. I actually brought up either ebony or black ABS when spec'ing it out and he said he actually preferred to use ebony, despite the fact that it would be a lot more work. Should have pictures Sunday!


----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2013)

Teaser:






\Edit: Not glued yet.

\Edit2: Binding strip wasn't quite long enough to safely do the tips of the horns as well. Close enough as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## SammerX (Aug 3, 2013)

This thing is going to be stunning. Can't wait to see the carve and finish work.


----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2013)

You and me both man...


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 3, 2013)

This is a great build!


----------



## Watty (Aug 4, 2013)

More progress:

Cavity routed; notice how perfectly the space for the pickups wires is placed. He actually cut this before even rough cutting the body outline.





Matching cavity cover in place. Pretty damn amazing how close he was able to get with the grain.





More stain testing. He gave me the extremes of the browns he's able to get on this test body and I've decided to go with something in the middle of the two. Should end up having some really nice dark areas around the curls while still maintaining a rich brown everywhere else to contrast with the ebony.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 5, 2013)

since watty is being lazy....

edit: for those that don't know, ebony is VERYYYYY difficult to bend and bind with. It cracks very easily, and doesn't take glue well. On top of that, note the extra binding around the ebony. Thats more redwood, and his method for doing this was absolutely ingenious.


----------



## Watty (Aug 5, 2013)

bob123 said:


> since watty is being lazy....
> 
> edit: for those that don't know, ebony is VERYYYYY difficult to bend and bind with. It cracks very easily, and doesn't take glue well. On top of that, note the extra binding around the ebony. Thats more redwood, and his method for doing this was absolutely ingenious.



A) I'm not lazy. My connection at work is sufficiently horrible that posting while there is silly. *tongue out*

B) For those that don't know....Tyler told me that the ebony was actually sharpie at first.  .............

C) Yep, his method of getting the outside redwood binding (in one piece) was pretty ingenious.

D) That's actually the second headstock overlay he's made for my build. He made another to ensure that there weren't any issues with binding.


----------



## Watty (Aug 5, 2013)

AAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDD More:

The reason for binding before carving it to get a perfect seam right from the get go and not have to worry as much about chipping as he carves what he doesn't need away with the top. Should have glued pics tomorrow, along with the finished binding around the top of each of the horns.


----------



## Watty (Aug 6, 2013)

BOUND (and gagged?):


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Aug 6, 2013)

nice progress ..


----------



## Suitable (Aug 7, 2013)

Holy shitballs!!! Nice


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh man, that's nice!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 7, 2013)

this is just an amazing build


----------



## Watty (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks guys, he should be getting into the neck pocket and pickup cavities today....and then it's on to carving!


----------



## MikeK (Aug 7, 2013)

Top notch skills at work on this build! Sick.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow, incredibly clean work!


----------



## Watty (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## nicktao (Aug 7, 2013)

I really dig that headstock design. Would you mind if I used it?


----------



## Watty (Aug 7, 2013)

nicktao said:


> I really dig that headstock design. Would you mind if I used it?



So long as you credit me with the design, I'm cool with it! I think Ola's licensing mentality is cool and while I won't make any money off people using my design, I like the intent of the option.


----------



## Watty (Aug 7, 2013)

Getting there:


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 7, 2013)

wow, im so excited for this! take my natural bevel idea yet? (; haha jk.

Man this is the most anticipated current build for me. this is all sorts of perfect.


----------



## Watty (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks man!

And I thought your idea was interesting, but I just think it's not going to jive well with the color scheme I picked out as this piece of redwood is pretty "light" and even with a clear over top, it probably won't darken enough to make it fit well.

Edit: No pic updates until Friday as he takes Thursdays off.... :sad face:


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bloody hell, that is some fine detail work on the binding. Very neat.

Excellent build, sir.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 8, 2013)

Well fuck...! That's going to be a very, very spectacular piece indeed.

What's with this ingenious way of bending the headstock binding? Link, plz!?


----------



## Watty (Aug 8, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> What's with this ingenious way of bending the headstock binding? Link, plz!?



Essentially, I believe he made the headstock overlay and then traced it onto a piece of scrap redwood (from the top) with a slightly larger profile to account for the binding thickness. After cutting it out, he ended up with a single piece instead of strips that have to be individually bent and glued.


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 8, 2013)

What's the body finish? My vote is for a durable satin, but what did you have in mind?


----------



## bob123 (Aug 8, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Well fuck...! That's going to be a very, very spectacular piece indeed.
> 
> What's with this ingenious way of bending the headstock binding? Link, plz!?


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 8, 2013)

That headstock is like.. BAM!


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 8, 2013)

Genius. So simple, so obvious.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 8, 2013)

CD1221 said:


> Genius. *So simple, so obvious.*



yet so many of us failed to see it xD


----------



## Watty (Aug 8, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> What's the body finish? My vote is for a durable satin, but what did you have in mind?



Well, we'll see. He currently farms out the finish work to a specific autobody guy due to his lack of proper facilities. That burst on the sevenstring that was just finished? Yeah, that was sprayed, not rubbed. His guy seems to do some sick work to say the least. I do like the idea of a minimal finish, but given that my apartment doesn't have AC, I'm finding it annoying to play my BW with just the oil finish as I constantly have to stop and wipe it down. Might go with something a bit more substantial to combat this, though it'll probably be satin...



tristanroyster said:


> That headstock is like.. BAM!



Yes, bam. Glad you dig it!



CD1221 said:


> Genius. So simple, so obvious.



The best ideas usually are!

And I figure he'll probably cut the neck pocket and pickup cavities starting tomorrow and MAYBE even get into the carving!


----------



## Watty (Aug 9, 2013)

Levitation.


----------



## Watty (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Aug 11, 2013)

I'll just leave these here:


















Carving starts tomorrow!


----------



## Watty (Aug 12, 2013)

Soooo, Tyler originally told me that the carving might take up to 4 days due him not wanting to have a tear-out on the redwood. Turns out he just got into a groove and he's done with the carving on the top already! Back's up tomorrow and he said I'll be getting more pictures of the stain testing soon as well. Moving along swimmingly for sure!

Pron:



























Look at that binding tail on the lower horn.....umph!


----------



## Watty (Aug 13, 2013)

Back carved today!


















Neck work is up_ neckst._


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 14, 2013)

Still not horrible.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 14, 2013)

Watty said:


> Levitation.



I reckon there'd be a few builders round these parts who'd fail that test, a lot.


----------



## Watty (Aug 14, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Still not horrible.



What an....appropriate way to put it. 



capoeiraesp said:


> I reckon there'd be a few builders round these parts who'd fail that test, a lot.



Probably so. This was the reason I stopped in the middle of the first "build" I attempted. Didn't want to screw up the neck pocket...


----------



## Watty (Aug 14, 2013)

Neck profile roughed in!


----------



## Watty (Aug 16, 2013)

Profile resolved and prepped for fretting tomorrow:


----------



## Ghost40 (Aug 16, 2013)

Great work man, great work!


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks fantastic! If I had the money I'd want that, dude! 
Great job


----------



## RickSchneider (Aug 17, 2013)

Watty... this is nice. Also, I'm glad I've been able to see this beautiful headstock again, because i might not be getting it anymore!


----------



## Watty (Aug 17, 2013)

Fretted:


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 17, 2013)

This thing is turning out so damn well. I love it.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Aug 17, 2013)

This looks absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy crap, this is amazing!


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 18, 2013)

Is that a variation on Rick Toones trapezoidal neck profile?


----------



## Watty (Aug 18, 2013)

UnderTheSign said:


> Is that a variation on Rick Toones trapezoidal neck profile?



Not really. RestorationAD (here on the forums) runs Guitar Logistics and I really liked the profile he uses on his guitars. I took some basic measurements from an axe of his that I owned a while back and tweaked a few minor things before asking Tyler to try and reproduce the general style. I've found that it gives a good resting place for my thumb while playing.

Toone's profile seems to be significantly more planar, whereas this profile takes the general trapezoidal shape and then adds some fairly extreme fillets to the edges that "dull" out as you move up the neck.


----------



## Watty (Aug 18, 2013)

So, neck's getting glued in now. Profiling on the heel should start tomorrow and maybe he'll even get to routing out the pocket to see what it looks like with the neck, pups, and bridge on. His "logo" also makes another appearance. Didn't quite have enough room for it on the top of the E tuner as we'd originally discussed, but I figured it'd look good in that position, paralleling where Aaron put the logo on my BW.


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 18, 2013)

That is an amazing bit of rosewood!


----------



## Watty (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy shit, dude. This thing is getting sicker and sicker. His work looks excellent.


----------



## Gemmeadia (Aug 19, 2013)

OMG this is like my ideal guitar. WANT


----------



## Watty (Aug 19, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Holy shit, dude. This thing is getting sicker and sicker. His work looks excellent.



Pretty much...I just really want him to hurry up and get it stained, because that's the thing that's just going to make this pop.



Gemmeadia said:


> OMG this is like my ideal guitar. WANT



Doubt it's going anywhere.

And on that note; have a few more. He also go around to recessing the bridge a bit:


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 20, 2013)

Forever tripping over that neck binding. 

EDIT: You know, because it's cool. The way it marks the frets continues to blow my mind lol.


----------



## MisterMcCruff (Aug 20, 2013)

Phwoargh! That's stunning. 
Seriously impressive level of craftsmanship and attention to detail.

Can't wait to see it stained.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 20, 2013)

Amazing. I'm loving the "thick" binding 
The logo inlay on the back of the headstock is a nice touch as well. Is the front staying inlay free?


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 20, 2013)

It's nice to wake up, have my morning coffee, and see the updates in this thread!


----------



## Watty (Aug 20, 2013)

WiseSplinter said:


> The logo inlay on the back of the headstock is a nice touch as well. Is the front staying inlay free?



He'll most likely sign it in the redwood section as he did for the last two builds he just finished.



Danukenator said:


> It's nice to wake up, have my morning coffee, and see the updates in this thread!



Lol, I hear that; just imagine how good it feels for me to break up my work day getting texted updates on the fly!


----------



## Watty (Aug 20, 2013)

Apparently today is sanding day.

Edit: Apparently someone dislikes the fact that sanding is taking place....?


----------



## Watty (Aug 22, 2013)

Guitar's basically done. Finish and staining to begin momentarily!


----------



## Laytowaste (Aug 22, 2013)

Most stellar craftsmanship!!! My hats off to you dude!!!


----------



## Suitable (Aug 22, 2013)

Cant wait to see this stained!!!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 23, 2013)

Watty said:


> Guitar's basically done. Finish and staining to begin momentarily!



Yes!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Aug 23, 2013)

This guitar looks amazing so far...cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## craigny (Aug 23, 2013)

looks absloutley amazing!


----------



## Swyse (Aug 23, 2013)

Watty said:


> Guitar's basically done. Finish and staining to begin momentarily!



your post messed up and the pics aren't there


----------



## Watty (Aug 23, 2013)

Swyse said:


> your post messed up and the pics aren't there



Patience, padawan. Probably tomorrow morning, unless he skipped out on his other job today.


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 24, 2013)

I wish redwood was more commonly used on production guitars. Looking at lumber distributers I saw figured redwood was half as much as figured maple, and in my opinion it is superior looking.


----------



## Watty (Aug 24, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> I wish redwood was more commonly used on production guitars. Looking at lumber distributers I saw figured redwood was half as much as figured maple, and in my opinion it is superior looking.



Yep, pretty much. And along that line, check out the pics below. This isn't even stained yet, he just rubbed some naptha on it to clean it before the black goes on.

The figure might not be the most consistent ever, but I like that it showcases a ton of curl on the parts of the body not covered by hardware!






LOOK AT THAT GRAIN!!!!!











Even the god damn bird is curly!!!


----------



## Watty (Aug 24, 2013)

Aaaannnnnnnddddd, black is on. Be sanded back tomorrow and the brown will be applied!


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 24, 2013)

Damn, this might be guitar of the year for me.


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 24, 2013)

This thing keeps getting sexier and sexier. 

Watty, would you be opposed to others using that neck binding/side block scheme?
Or in other words, can I steal that on a custom that's totally years down the road (apparently seventeen year olds don't make wages to fund customs as well as school?  ) because I am seriously in love with that.


----------



## Watty (Aug 24, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Damn, this might be guitar of the year for me.



I'll hold you to that...lol



hk_golgatha said:


> This thing keeps getting sexier and sexier.
> 
> Watty, would you be opposed to others using that neck binding/side block scheme?
> Or in other words, can I steal that on a custom that's totally years down the road (apparently seventeen year olds don't make wages to fund customs as well as school?  ) because I am seriously in love with that.



Thanks man; and the block idea is not mine by any means. I think BRJ started doing something similar awhile ago and I liked it enough to want to use it given that I like blank boards.


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 24, 2013)

Watty said:


> Thanks man; and the block idea is not mine by any means. I think BRJ started doing something similar awhile ago and I liked it enough to want to use it given that I like blank boards.


Well then... I know what will appear on a custom when the time comes...
I think it's a great idea - reminds me of the offset blocks Dylan does on some of his Daemonesses (anyone know the plural of Daemoness?), but a logical extension for those that like the clean look of a blank board.


----------



## Watty (Aug 24, 2013)

hk_golgatha said:


> (apparently seventeen year olds don't make wages to fund customs as well as school?  )



Stay in school and pay attention. I did and it's paying dividends now...and not just in custom guitars. 



hk_golgatha said:


> Well then... I know what will appear on a custom when the time comes...
> I think it's a great idea - reminds me of the offset blocks Dylan does on some of his Daemonesses (anyone know the plural of Daemoness?), but a logical extension for those that like the clean look of a blank board.



Yeah, though I think the other guys tend to do something a bit more limited in scope. I just told Tyler that I wanted ebony blocks in the redwood and left the "how" up to him. He decided to fully "break" the binding for the ebony spacers instead of cutting smaller grooves into the binding strips like I think Dylan might (and Aaron did for my BW). Probably end up being cleaner and it certainly took him less time after the initial measuring.

And I'd vote for Daemoness being like "fish," both singular and plural. Comparing his work to an octopus just doesn't seem right. (Though that'd be KILLER idea to order on one of his guitars).

Edit: Dibs on Octopus graphics on a future Daemoness.


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 24, 2013)

Absolutely flawless. I wouldn't change a. Damn thing on this beauty.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 24, 2013)

HOLY CRAP! 
So nice.


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 24, 2013)

DAMMIT THAT WOULD BE GLORIOUS.

Alright, but I get a leviathan inspired giant whale on a water theme daemoness I've been speccing.


----------



## Watty (Aug 25, 2013)

Black sanded back. Turned out a bit darker than we'd figured, but with those curls being as big as they are, not all that surprising. Brown stain coming soon!


----------



## BouhZik (Aug 25, 2013)

stunned
sub


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Aug 25, 2013)

super fast build, can't wait to see the final product !!!


----------



## Watty (Aug 25, 2013)

Sooooooooo.........this just happened. Prepare your eyes, they about to be blown out:


----------



## WiseSplinter (Aug 25, 2013)

... oh my GOD... that curl... that stain...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 25, 2013)

My jaw actually dropped...


----------



## Watty (Aug 25, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> My jaw actually dropped...



Yep, sounds about right.


----------



## pondman (Aug 25, 2013)

Good f#cking lord !


----------



## mcd (Aug 25, 2013)

thats pretty cool dude


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 25, 2013)

It literally looks like he skinned a lion then stuck it on there


----------



## Watty (Aug 25, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> It literally looks like he skinned a lion then stuck it on there



Do you mean a Bengal Tiger?

Edit: Commence with the "THEEEEYYYYY'RRRREEEE GRRRRRRRRRREAT!" Jokes.


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 25, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> My jaw actually dropped...




I think it actually made my balls drop


----------



## Suitable (Aug 25, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> I think it actually made my balls drop



Ohhh too be 12 again  

This does look unreal though  what finish is going over it?


----------



## Watty (Aug 25, 2013)

piggins411 said:


> I think it actually made my balls drop



LOL.



Suitable said:


> Ohhh too be 12 again
> 
> This does look unreal though  what finish is going over it?



Yep, it does for sure. Going with a gloss on the top/headstock and matte/satin everywhere else.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Aug 25, 2013)

Literally just stared at the computer for the last few minutes going....whaaaa...... 0.o 

That's unbelievably gorgeous. I love one piece tops and everything about this is so perfect....


----------



## Watty (Aug 25, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> Literally just stared at the computer for the last few minutes going....whaaaa...... 0.o
> 
> That's unbelievably gorgeous. I love one piece tops and everything about this is so perfect....



Yeah, I did the same when I got his text with the pictures...it turned out both different and better than I thought.

And everything on this is "one piece" excepting the pieces of ebony that bind the interior of the horns!


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Aug 26, 2013)

IMO should have gone with the Tiger BKP covers in retrospect. Would kill the blackness going on here though.


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 26, 2013)

...
Well.
...
It seems as though I must replace my pants...
A moment please.

...

This. Just this.


----------



## donray1527 (Aug 26, 2013)

... Damn.


----------



## Kullerbytta (Aug 26, 2013)

Hory sheet... Can I buy my first custom from you?  
Looks amazing, man!


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 26, 2013)

I just came.. damn this looks so damn good


----------



## Watty (Aug 26, 2013)

ChrispyFinch said:


> IMO should have gone with the Tiger BKP covers in retrospect. Would kill the blackness going on here though.



Eh, the only other set I would have gone with was the Blackhawks. Anything would clash, as you said.



Kullerbytta said:


> Hory sheet... Can I buy my first custom from you?
> Looks amazing, man!



You do realize I didn't build this, right?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just amazing.
That's one helluva piece of wood. It just POPS!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2013)

That's RIDICULOUS...


----------



## Watty (Aug 26, 2013)

Unfortunately there probably won't be any more updates until like Friday for finishing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2013)

Week long drumroll...


----------



## pullingstraws (Aug 26, 2013)

The redwood on the headstock is a nice touch.


----------



## Watty (Aug 26, 2013)

pullingstraws said:


> The redwood on the headstock is a nice touch.



Yeah, I was really pleased that the piece he picked had as much curl as it did. Really sets the body off as it was able to pull all three shades of brown instead of just one or two as it would have if it were less curly.

And I'm not sure if he's already done something with it or no, but technically, he's got another piece of redwood that came from this same billet....just saying.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Aug 26, 2013)

Do you know exactly how that inlay was cut for his logo? It's very clean, looks nice.


----------



## Watty (Aug 26, 2013)

sytraxiplague said:


> Do you know exactly how that inlay was cut for his logo? It's very clean, looks nice.



Pretty sure it was like a jewelers' saw? Not sure, but I think that's what the general sort of tool is called...

(Based on the pictures he's provided me)


----------



## darren (Aug 27, 2013)

BlackMastodon said:


> My jaw actually dropped...


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Aug 27, 2013)

Watty said:


> Do you mean a Bengal Tiger?
> 
> Edit: Commence with the "THEEEEYYYYY'RRRREEEE GRRRRRRRRRREAT!" Jokes.









I had to with all this ebony.


----------



## sytraxiplague (Aug 27, 2013)

Watty said:


> Pretty sure it was like a jewelers' saw? Not sure, but I think that's what the general sort of tool is called...
> 
> (Based on the pictures he's provided me)



That makes sense, how about the cavity in the neck itself for the inlay? It seems like such a tight fit. I suppose it's probably a pretty rudimentary process, but I've never seen it done, so sorry for the ignorance!


----------



## Watty (Aug 27, 2013)

sytraxiplague said:


> That makes sense, how about the cavity in the neck itself for the inlay? It seems like such a tight fit. I suppose it's probably a pretty rudimentary process, but I've never seen it done, so sorry for the ignorance!



Somehow he used a router. Not sure of the bit and whatnot, but we had to play with the location given the proximity to the volute.


----------



## TDR (Aug 27, 2013)

Jesus mother almighty f**k

That is so ....ing awesome.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks great man!


----------



## craigny (Aug 27, 2013)

Fantastic.


----------



## JDinSC (Aug 27, 2013)

Jesus.... Just dropped in and read the whole thread... Killer build, killer color... Killer everything!


----------



## Suitable (Aug 27, 2013)

That bird is F.CKING cool! Just awesome how it has "mini" curl going on when the body has a much much larger curl, very nice attention to detail  

Do you know where he or you got that large ebony binding from for the body? I want some (or Macassar would be better for me) for my build Im doing now. It ties everything into the fretboard nicely


----------



## Watty (Aug 27, 2013)

Yep, the curly bird was a nice touch. And he got the ebony from his local wood supplier for free. Turns out it had some defects that prevented it from being used for fretboards...


----------



## Suitable (Aug 27, 2013)

Hmmm... Might have to buy another blank and chop it up  I dont even like saying that though... there must be a better option... Ill keep hunting, cheers for the info


----------



## chinzilla1984 (Aug 28, 2013)

This looks astonishing, really good work bro hope she plays as good as she looks. \m/


----------



## Watty (Aug 28, 2013)

So Tyler just let me know that the odds are good that we'll have this wrapped and ready to ship in the next two weeks or so. Might be a video in the works with another forumite before it ships so you don't have to wait until the NGD thread to see it up close...


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 28, 2013)

<pacing><pacing><pacing>


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 29, 2013)

Made me think of this:






Incredible guitar. This is beautiful.


----------



## Watty (Aug 29, 2013)

^ yeah, I was going to make a similar meme out of that picture, but I'm lazy...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, I went there.


----------



## kylendm (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Watty (Aug 29, 2013)

A+ Sir.


----------



## rifft (Aug 29, 2013)

That neck binding just brings this guitar to a whole new level! It looks amazing!


----------



## Watty (Aug 31, 2013)

So, there aren't any more pictures, but Tyler did tell me that we're done with the finish testing. Apparently, his dad's been involved in the automotive industry for a few decades and therefore knows a thing or two about finishing cars. Being that Tyler didn't want to be at the mercy of another finisher's schedule for his builds, he had his dad give it a go on a test body that you saw earlier for the stain pictures. 

Turned out really well and he should be finishing mine up within the week. We're going with a high gloss on the top and the binding (including the interior parts of the carves on either side of the neck pocket) and a matte nitro everywhere else.


----------



## Watty (Sep 3, 2013)

Test body done, mine starts today.


----------



## Watty (Sep 5, 2013)

Here's where we're at after the first coat was sprayed. Crazy how deep the grain on the redwood is; even completely sanded down, there's enough of a residual difference to make the wood's characteristics stand up to the finishing. More to follow:


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 5, 2013)

It almost looks like muscle tissue, with the grain fibers and all.  Looking awesome! Can't to see how it turns out!


----------



## JEngelking (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 5, 2013)

Texture!


----------



## donray1527 (Sep 5, 2013)

wow


----------



## Watty (Sep 6, 2013)

So, top's just about done. Moving onto the satin momentarily. Check out the curls!


----------



## Suitable (Sep 6, 2013)

Damn those curls are wicked!!!


----------



## Purelojik (Sep 6, 2013)

god i love redwood but after making a redwood topped guitar, its the most frustrating thing to sand cause it sands differently around the body


----------



## Watty (Sep 6, 2013)

Purelojik said:


> god i love redwood but after making a redwood topped guitar, its the most frustrating thing to sand cause it sands differently around the body



Yeah, based on our conversations, it sounds like he spent a good amount of time getting the final sanding done because of that fact.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Sep 6, 2013)

Hawt Dizzamn. Hard to believe how young this guy is.


----------



## Watty (Sep 8, 2013)

So Tyler just sent me a video of the top's finish, which is now done. The initial stained color has mellowed out just a bit and it looks awesome.


----------



## Watty (Sep 8, 2013)

Edit: Video posting didn't quite work out...so, here's a screengrab:


----------



## kylendm (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah I saw the video and god damn its amazing. The back of the neck looks awesome!


----------



## Watty (Sep 8, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Yeah I saw the video and god damn its amazing. The back of the neck looks awesome!



I know, it looks like chocolate...I wanted to take a bite!


----------



## hk_golgatha (Sep 9, 2013)

I hadn't been able to keep up with this with school starting... found my way back and I would just like to say:

/life


----------



## Watty (Sep 9, 2013)

Just an FYI, Tyler posted both videos on his FB page in pretty good quality if you want to check them out!


----------



## Watty (Sep 10, 2013)

Annnnnd Buffed. Assembly should start tomorrow if everything's good and final setup should happen Thursday. Tyler's probably going to have a fellow forumite give it a test run on camera for his website and I should have it in hand by next weekend. With a thorough NGD to follow! (For those that just joined us, this is getting a BK Nailbomb in the bridge and a VHII in the neck (black covers w/chrome poles) and a ruthenium finished Schaller Hannes in addition to black knobs. I figure it'll look CLASS when it's all said and done, though I'm almost thinking I should have opted for covers with no poles showing....


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 10, 2013)

One of the few guitars that I wouldn't change a single thing about. Except maybe pickup selection to bkp warpigs for personal preference, but this is one of the most gorgeous guitars ever I keep coming back. This has to win the next guitar of the month.


----------



## Watty (Sep 10, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> One of the few guitars that I wouldn't change a single thing about. Except maybe pickup selection to bkp warpigs for personal preference, but this is one of the most gorgeous guitars ever I keep coming back. This has to win the next guitar of the month.



Well thanks man.


----------



## Suitable (Sep 10, 2013)

Damn!!! The only thing I dont like about it is that its missing a string... Otherwise it would be guitar of the month for sure! Whats his facebook page to check out this vid?


----------



## Watty (Sep 10, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Damn!!! The only thing I dont like about it is that its missing a string... Otherwise it would be guitar of the month for sure! Whats his facebook page to check out this vid?



Well I see how it is. 

jk.

Anyways, turns out they're on youtube here (hadn't been buffed yet):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryai9NZwOfE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lwlpnnFtuI


----------



## Suitable (Sep 10, 2013)

Ha ha ha


----------



## Solodini (Sep 11, 2013)

Je t'aime!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, hot molten magma top!!


----------



## Neilzord (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my....... That sir is a work of art. 

top work  that finish is awesome


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 11, 2013)

Holy balls, that top is too good.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 11, 2013)

Damn. It's beautiful.
It looks like it's moving, "rippling".
BRING ON THE FINAL ASSEMBLY!


----------



## Watty (Sep 11, 2013)

Hopefully *some* pics today!


----------



## Watty (Sep 11, 2013)

This is it for today, more tomorrow evening:


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 11, 2013)

^ You f*cking tease, I hate you. But I also love you for bringing me such joy  (albeit vicariously, but it still counts )


----------



## Watty (Sep 11, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ You f*cking tease, I hate you.



Dude, this is all Tyler gave me... He had to run off to his other job before finishing.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 11, 2013)

^ Aiiigghhtt fiiiinneee...  hopefully his schedule loosens up a bit. The man works his ass off!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 11, 2013)

Everything about this guitar is f*cking golden! The ebony binding, that beautiful headstock, that finish, EVERYTHING

Can't wait until it's finished!


----------



## Watty (Sep 11, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Aiiigghhtt fiiiinneee...  hopefully his schedule loosens up a bit. The man works his ass off!



Yep, early on he told me he makes sure to take Thursdays off from both jobs. His weekend is one day.....I'd die.



iRaiseTheDead said:


> Everything about this guitar is f*cking golden! The ebony binding, that beautiful headstock, that finish, EVERYTHING
> 
> Can't wait until it's finished!



Me either!


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2013)

So apparently, he made me a liar.....because he just sent over some [almost] fully assembled pics. Keep in mind it's 1:30am local time for him and he's still trucking away...


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2013)

And less than 9 hours later:


----------



## WiseSplinter (Sep 12, 2013)

Jesus its on fire!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2013)

Ugh it looks even better!


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2013)

Pro pictures are on tap, and it sounds like the preliminary video is still on the table in the next few days.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Sep 12, 2013)

We can all now say that this thing without a doubt deserves the thread title given to it.


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2013)

Done?















































































Done.


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 12, 2013)

Dude.


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2013)

RickSchneider said:


> Dude.



That was my line when Tyler sent over these pics.


----------



## bouVIP (Sep 12, 2013)

HOLY WOW! That is so f*cking beautiful!!!


----------



## Jlang (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy fist .....


----------



## Watty (Sep 12, 2013)

So, I thought I'd just say that Tyler might be psychic. I got into work this morning and sat down thinking that the day was going to be horribly slow and boring and then.....

_*poof*_

My phone buzzed with assembled pictures!


----------



## hk_golgatha (Sep 13, 2013)

Dammit, Watty.

This thread has made me go through about five too many pairs of shorts.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 13, 2013)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Watty (Sep 13, 2013)

hk_golgatha said:


> Dammit, Watty.
> 
> This thread has made me go through about five too many pairs of shorts.



Sounds more like a self-control issue than anything I did...


----------



## GXPO (Sep 13, 2013)

Hmmm, it seems that this gentlemans skills are legit. I liked the anchor guitar but didn't jive with it on a personal level. This, however, I can get into.

Awesome new axe Watty!


----------



## Watty (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks man, can't wait to get my mitts on it. Just a few more days!


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 13, 2013)

Holy sweet mother of all that is good and pure.


----------



## craigny (Sep 14, 2013)

Absloutley beautiful.


----------



## Watty (Sep 14, 2013)

Alberto7 said:


> Holy sweet mother of all that is good and pure.





craigny said:


> Absloutley beautiful.



Pretty much.

I just sent over the final payment as well. Kind of makes it real....up until this point, there was a very small part of me that thought he might send me my deposit back and keep the thing (kidding...). He did say it was going to be hard to see it go. One of the many reasons I think it'd be hard to be a gearwhore and a luthier...

Edit: He did say that there might be a video in the works tomorrow.


----------



## skisgaar (Sep 15, 2013)

Watty, I don't know if this has been asked, but what tuning will this magnificent creature be set up in?


----------



## Watty (Sep 15, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Watty, I don't know if this has been asked, but what tuning will this magnificent creature be set up in?



Nope, you'd be the first. And I'm probably going to keep it in Drop D/E Standard and have my BlackWater in Drop C/D Standard.


----------



## Watty (Sep 15, 2013)

So, there are professional pictures as well as a video on the way. Should be ready to post in the next day or so after they mix and sync the audio for it.


----------



## teamSKDM (Sep 15, 2013)

Not sure about playability, resonance, overall quality etc compared to Viking, but as far as eye candy goes, this is definitely more beautiful than any Vik I've ever seen.


----------



## Watty (Sep 15, 2013)

teamSKDM said:


> Not sure about playability, resonance, overall quality etc compared to Viking, but as far as eye candy goes, this is definitely more beautiful than any Vik I've ever seen.



You aren't the first to have said so, but I think Tyler (and I) think that's a cool sentiment. And from the sound clips I've heard....even if it isn't quite as good, it's close enough for me...


----------



## Watty (Sep 16, 2013)

ETA Wednesday!!!


----------



## Watty (Sep 16, 2013)

What's this?

[vimeo]http://vimeo.com/74655009]Robbins[/url] Custom Guitars / / / Ben's Custom Curly Redwood on Vimeo[/vimeo]

Robbins Custom Guitars / / / Ben's Custom Curly Redwood on Vimeo


----------



## Watty (Sep 16, 2013)

So, here's the final photoshoot on Tyler's end; figured I'd leave the "nicer" pics here and take my own "subpar" shots for the NGD as they're more real for most of us. Enjoy!


----------



## kylendm (Sep 16, 2013)

It definitely was a nice guitar to play.


----------



## mcd (Sep 16, 2013)

Congrats man, that thing is pretty


----------



## pullingstraws (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat headstock...


----------



## Suitable (Sep 16, 2013)

Thats just stunning :0 The attention to detail is just mind blowing! Could stare at this for days! Well done!


----------



## Watty (Sep 16, 2013)

kylendm said:


> It definitely was a nice guitar to play.



Well, I suppose I'm glad you enjoyed it! Song is killer, by the way, I dig the chording that came in towards the end. Very...optimistic sounding.



mcd said:


> Congrats man, that thing is pretty



Thanks man!



pullingstraws said:


> Dat headstock...



Pretty much.


----------



## Gilby (Sep 16, 2013)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## bouVIP (Sep 16, 2013)

This guitar is in my top 10 of most awesome looking guitars I've seen on this site!


----------



## Watty (Sep 16, 2013)

bouVIP said:


> This guitar is in my top 10 of most awesome looking guitars I've seen on this site!



Well thanks; I'm sure Tyler appreciates the sentiment as well!


----------



## kylendm (Sep 16, 2013)

Watty said:


> Well, I suppose I'm glad you enjoyed it! Song is killer, by the way, I dig the chording that came in towards the end. Very...optimistic sounding.


Thanks man!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 17, 2013)

Outstanding! Guitar-porn-art.


----------



## pondman (Sep 17, 2013)

That top and finish is totally hypnotic.


----------



## Watty (Sep 17, 2013)

pondman said:


> That top and finish is totally hypnotic.



Waves of caramel breaking on a beach.


----------



## Solodini (Sep 18, 2013)

Was it this build which ViK was raging about on FB?


----------



## RickSchneider (Sep 18, 2013)

Well ViK didn't mention the builder involved. But who knows


----------



## Watty (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep, this would be the one. Tyler informed me about how Vik contacted him and right after Tyler replied to his scathing message, Vik posted the initial status on his page... Which he's since deleted.


----------



## DVRP (Sep 18, 2013)

Now I see why he's upset...that is a ....ing righteous git fiddle


----------



## technomancer (Sep 18, 2013)

Honestly given Vik had no problem building copies of Suhrs etc. his stance on designs and brand identity is pretty ironic. Guess that only applies to HIS brand


----------



## kylendm (Sep 18, 2013)

Drama aside did you get the guitar Watty?


----------



## Watty (Sep 18, 2013)

kylendm said:


> Drama aside did you get the guitar Watty?



The moment you get the delivery notification....





...while at work with hours left on the clock.

Wait, who am I kidding, I'm salaried.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575 (Sep 18, 2013)

Watty said:


> The moment you get the delivery notification....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Youu!!! Lucky bastard!!


----------



## Watty (Sep 18, 2013)

Oh, hai gais


----------



## XxJoshxX (Sep 18, 2013)

Omg omg first response to the amazing news


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 18, 2013)

wow thats an awesome schecter avenger copy!! 




Ps: seriously though..AMAZING LOOKING GUITAR!!!!


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 18, 2013)

It's...it's...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## kylendm (Sep 18, 2013)

Sick!


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 18, 2013)

Silky, milk chocolate. Or a swimming pool filled with rootbeer.

Congrats, man.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 18, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Or a swimming pool filled with rootbeer.



I like that. A lot. Which is exactly why I like this guitar so much. Hey-zoos!! 

Watty, you have excellent, excellent taste, and you choose some great, great luthiers to work with!


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, that was one fun trip! It had it all. I laughed, I cried, you get the idea. 
Congrats, Watty! Now do me a favor...PLAY THE SHIT OUT OF IT! 
Don't let it become a Case Queen.


----------



## Negav (Sep 19, 2013)

Watty said:


> Oh, hai gais



So thats's why Vik is mad...huh

Looks amazing, and that bridge fits perfectly to the guitar.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 19, 2013)

Just sat down and read this whole thread....always hated that body shape, until now. The top is sick, and I REALLY dig the way the light hits the headstock, man. You have great design taste in guitars....I think I like this one better than your BW, and that's saying something. HNGD....was a pretty quick run for what you ended up with!


----------



## Watty (Sep 19, 2013)

NGD post is live in the Standard Guitars section!


----------

